# Incra Mast-R-Lift II & Bosch 1619EVS ??



## Phil in Orillia (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi guys, - looking for suggestions.... I picked up a used Bosch 1619evs with the intent on putting in my Incra offset router table which also has the Incra Mast-R-Lift II in. Thought it would be good to dedicate a 3hp unit and free up the smaller 1617 unit for hand use. Turns out - the 1619 won't fit in the lift.

Anyone else run into this problem or have a suggestion? I was thinking I could just buy a 2nd router plate for the offset table but don't see anything for the 1619.

Anyone have another suggestion for 3hp router that works with that lift?

Thanks guys..


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

PC 7518 if it takes a 4.2" dia motor. MLCS had a 4.2" motor available. Don't know much about it's quality.

If it only takes a 3.5" motor you are pretty much locked into the 2-2.25 HP stuff, but your options are much great... PC, Hitachi, Bosch 1617, etc, etc.

If I am not mistaken, the Bosch 1619 has above table adjustment built in, so don't really need a lift.

PS Looked it up. Seems like it's 3.5" or 4.2. Incra list these as compatible...

Compatible Routers: Bosch 1617EVS, 1618, DeWalt DW610 and DW618, Porter Cable 7518, 690-699 series, and 890 series, Craftsman 17543, 17540, 28190, Hitachi M12VC, KM12VC, Makita RF1101 & RD1101, Milwaukee 5625, 5626, 5615, 5616, 5619 and Rigid R29302.

PC 7518 is the only 3HP


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Duane; the 1619EVS has a dual purpose adjustment for ht. You can manually lock out the springs on the plunge but you still need to reach under the table to get at the ht. knob.
The u/t explanation starts at 44seconds into it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpbWC-zUWB4
The 1617EVS has _above_ table adjustment.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your 1617 will fit as you want a motor only with that lift . I'm using a PC75182 which is motor only off of amazon on sale with that same lift


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Duane; the 1619EVS has a dual purpose adjustment for ht. You can manually lock out the springs on the plunge but you still need to reach under the table to get at the ht. knob.
> The u/t explanation starts at 44seconds into it...
> 
> 
> The 1617EVS has _above_ table adjustment.


Thanks, Dan. Guess I had a misconception on the 1619. Still would like to put one of those in my table one of these days!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm like Tim the Toolman with my 1619 freehanding...vroooom!


----------



## Phil in Orillia (Feb 1, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I'm like Tim the Toolman with my 1619 freehanding...vroooom!


Lol...yeah... It looks a little big for free-handing it. I've got the 1617 for that... I was thinking I would just mount it to a 2nd plate and drop it in (instead of the lift) when needed... Guess I should have double checked this before purchasing. 

Anyway.. Thanks guys... Appreciate the input.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No, seriously, it's fine Phil! I just get SWMBO to help me lift it onto the workbench, after that I'm golden... 
Seriously, no really this time... it's fine for freehanding. The mass gives it a lot of stability and it's ergonomically really well designed. Having the trigger on the grip is 
where it belongs; no letting go with one hand to turn it on or off.
Try it as a plunge router. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. I have a trim router for the small finicky stuff.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a Master Lift and a Master Lift II. The Master Lift II is adaptable to many different routers and I use a 1617 in it. My other table with the Master Lift has a PC7815 in it but I needed to purchase a special adapter that is specific for whatever router is used.
I looked into a 1619 recently and if I remember correctly the controls are in the handle and not convenient for table mounting


----------

